# noch ein X stürzt ab

## mc-max

Hallo Gentooler,

neuerdings stürzt auch bei mir das X ab. Anfangs dachte ich, dass es an der Scrollfunktion des Touchpas liegt (inzwischen abgeschaltet), da X beim scrollen abschmierte. Doch es stürzt immer wieder ab und ich muss mich immer wieder neu einlogen und alle Progs starten. Das ist total nervig. Hier mein Xorg.log:

```

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "Accel" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWCrusor" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "RightEdge" "5500"

(**) Option "VertScrollDelta" "170"

(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

(**) Option "EdgeMotionMaxZ" "80"

(**) Option "UpDownScrolling" "0"

(**) Option "CircularScrolling" "0"

(**) Option "CircScrollTrigger" "8"

(--) pad touchpad found

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) pad: Core Pointer

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc85"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc85"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "pad" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) pad touchpad found

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".snf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.Z" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.gz" already registered at priority 0

Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/default, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/util, removing from list!

SynapticsCtrl called.

SynapticsCtrl called.

SetClientVersion: 0 8

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 30 delay: 500 snumlk: 0

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

Werd selber noch suchen, aber vielleicht hat einer von euch eine Idee...?

Gruß.

max

Edit: Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass jetzt das X eher beim Tippen abschmiert, nicht mehr beim "Mausbewegen"

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Dies dürfte der Grund sein:

```

...

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE 

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

...

```

Die Composite-Extensions sind noch alpha und reißen ziemlich häufig den X-Server gleich mit in den Tod.

----------

## mc-max

Ich weiß, doch ich werds zunächts an einer anderen Stelle probieren, denn Composite nutze ich schon fast ein Jahr.

Mein NvAgp stand auf 1, wie im Nvidia-Forum empfolen wurde dabei hatte ich:

```

$dmesg

...

NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

```

und

```

#cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

```

ich habe NvAgp auf 3 gesetzt und

```

#cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

```

werd mal weiter testen, vielleicht (hoffentlich) war das der Grund...

Gruß.

max

----------

## sprittwicht

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Die Composite-Extensions sind noch alpha und reißen ziemlich häufig den X-Server gleich mit in den Tod.

 

Was mich auf 2 alte Fragen bringt:

1. Wie schaltet man den Dreck aus?

2. Wieso ist so ein Alpha-Tinnef in einer so grundlegenden Komponente wie dem X-Server standardmäßig aktiviert?!

Was waren das noch für schöne Zeiten mit Xfree86. So gemächlich die Entwicklung da auch voran ging, aber abgestürzt ist mir der noch nie...

----------

## zielscheibe

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

>  *zielscheibe wrote:*   Die Composite-Extensions sind noch alpha und reißen ziemlich häufig den X-Server gleich mit in den Tod. 
> 
> Was mich auf 2 alte Fragen bringt:
> 
> 1. Wie schaltet man den Dreck aus?
> ...

 

Falsche Ausgangsposition:

Das Zeugs ist nur über Klimmzüge zu aktivieren (OpenGL Beschleunigung), wenn man es nutzen möchte wird ausdrücklich auf die Kalamitäten hingewiesen.

----------

## sprittwicht

```
# grep -i composite /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
```

Also ich hab keine Klimmzüge veranstaltet. Was meinst du mit OpenGL? Wenn man OpenGL aktiviert, wird auch automatisch Composite eingeschaltet?

Mit diesem Composite steh ich echt auf'm Schlauch. Und mittlerweile auch auf'm Kriegsfuß.

----------

## klemi

Ich muß "Zielscheibe" da auch mal deutlich wiedersprechen. Ich habe weder neue Pakete die unstable waren aktiviert. Mein X11-System ist "stable" installiert. Hier mach ich auch keine Experimente. Ich kann nur ermutigen, weiter das X-Problem zu posten, damit Abhilfe geschaffen wird. Bis jetzt ist mir jedenfalls noch kein Ansatz gekommen, wo genau der Fehler herkommt. Ich hatte in der letzten Woche das gleiche Verhalten wie hier beschrieben mit den vorletzten nvidia-Treibern - und die liefen eine Weile (Wochen) stabil. Jetzt habe ich grundsätzlich nach jedem Rebbot das Problem,. das X abstürtzt. Komisch ist das erst ein "reboot" das Problem wieder löst.

Ich habe da auch die Meldung

```
Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
```

ein anderes Mal beschwert sich X bzgl. font-keys (muß noch mal genau drauf achten)

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## zielscheibe

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # grep -i composite /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> ...

 

 *klemi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich muß "Zielscheibe" da auch mal deutlich wiedersprechen. Ich habe weder neue Pakete die unstable waren aktiviert. Mein X11-System ist "stable" installiert. Hier mach ich auch keine Experimente. Ich kann nur ermutigen, weiter das X-Problem zu posten, damit Abhilfe geschaffen wird. Bis jetzt ist mir jedenfalls noch kein Ansatz gekommen, wo genau der Fehler herkommt. Ich hatte in der letzten Woche das gleiche Verhalten wie hier beschrieben mit den vorletzten nvidia-Treibern - und die liefen eine Weile (Wochen) stabil. Jetzt habe ich grundsätzlich nach jedem Rebbot das Problem,. das X abstürtzt. Komisch ist das erst ein "reboot" das Problem wieder löst. 
> 
> Ich habe da auch die Meldung 
> ...

 

Ich bezog mich auf die aktive Nutzung der "xomposite-extension" durch den WM oder per Konsoletrigger. Sobald diese Konfiguration aufgerufen wird, deaktiviert z.B. der Nvidia-Treiber die Opengl-Beschleunigung. 

Die Freezes des Xservers kann ich hier nicht nachvollziehen, da ich schon seit einiger Zeit Gentoo zu Gunsten von "opensuse" ausgetauscht habe (wg.nerviger Bugs, die IMHO auf schlampige QA zurückzuführen waren). 

Meiner Meinung nach, liegt die Ursache der Freezes jedoch eher an der Kernel-Grakatreiberkombination, denn im Xserver selbst. Würde mal ein paar andere Kernel-Patchset/Revisionen ausprobieren, wenn die Probleme mit den Standardsourcen weiterhin bestehen.

Klemi

----------

## sprittwicht

Versteh ich das so richtig: Composite wird als "verfügbare" Erweiterung von Xorg immer mitgeladen und initialisiert, tritt aber erst durch irgendwelche Hilfsmittel des benutzten Windowmanagers in Aktion?

Da ich Composite-mäßig nichts verändert habe würd ich das pauschal eigentlich auch mal als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. Momentan sieht's so aus, als könnte der nv-Treiber schuld sein. Hatte jetzt den Rechner nochmal ne Zeitlang mit Kernel 2.6.12 / Nvidia 7174-Treiber laufen und er ist nicht abgeschmiert.

Probiere jetzt, wo ich den Nvidia glücklicherweise mal mit dem neuen Kernel ans Laufen gekriegt habe, mal die Kombination 2.6.14 / Nvidia 7174.

Mal sehen ob ich's noch auf die Kette kriege, nur so für's Protokoll:

SIS-Mainboard, Kernel 2.6.12, Nvidia-Treiber: läuft

SIS-Mainboard, Kernel 2.6.14, nv-Treiber: läuft

VIA-Mainboard, Kernel 2.6.12, nv-Treiber: läuft nicht

VIA-Mainboard, Kernel 2.6.14, nv-Treiber: läuft nicht

VIA-Mainboard, Kernel 2.6.12, Nvidia-Treiber: scheint zu laufen

VIA-Mainboard, Kernel 2.6.14, Nvidia-Treiber: wird ab jetzt getestet, noch läuft er  :Smile: 

Nach dem Mainboardwechsel stand wie bereits erwähnt das große GCC-world-Update an, aber zumindest den ersten Absturz hab ich noch mit einem mit GCC 3.3.6 kompilierten Kernel 2.6.14 und nv-Treiber fabriziert, da bin ich mir sicher. Deshalb dachte ich ja zuerst es läge an dem anderen Mainboard...

Also irgendwie ist die Schnittmenge zwischen all den Leuten, die hier momentan Probleme mit Xorg melden, exakt Null. :-/

@Moderatoren: Diesen Thread vielleicht mal an den ("X11 stürzt ab": https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-415961.html) anhängen, oder wird's dann zu unübersichtlich?

----------

## UTgamer

Es gibt Xorg Probleme   :Question: 

Hm, also dies läuft alles bei mir fehlerfrei:

Gestern:

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r3

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8174-r1

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8174-r1

media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20051122-r2

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6

x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.9

Heute:

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178

media-video/nvidia-settings-1.0.20051122-r2

x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6

x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.9

Hier ist ein Auszug mit Notizen aus meiner xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

   Load   "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection   "extmod"

   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "vnc"

   Load   "glx"

EndSection

#   Composite ist nicht kompatibel mit gtk Anwendungen.

#   http://bugs.xmms.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1907

# Section "extensions"

#   Option "Composite" "Enable"

# EndSection
```

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> Hallo Gentooler,
> 
> ...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ist das nicht ein Schreibfehler in deiner Konfig, in meiner logdatei ist weder ein HWCrusor noch ein HWCursor enthalten?

Bevor ihr Xorg Abstürze meldet, postet lieber mal eure xorg.conf (bitte ohne die auskommentierten Zeilen, wegen der Übersichtlichkeit).

Ich möchte noch Heiseartikel anführen, in welchen steht das es mittlerweile nötig ist zu jeder Kernelversion einen passenden nVidia/ATI Treiber zu installieren:

1) Streit um stabiles Treiber-API für Linux

2) Neuer Vorschlag für stabiles Linux-Treiber-API

3) Linux-Entwickler malt Horrorszenario um die Gefahren von Closed-Source-Treibern

Also bei mir läuft Gentoo auf beiden Rechnern (bis auf die Reibereien zwischen k3b und vlc mit den hal und dbus Versionen) fehlerfrei.

MfG, UTgamer 

(ein nur Gentoo Benutzer)

----------

## sprittwicht

Hi, erstmal danke für den Hinweis im anderen Thread, wie man Composite disabled. Ich probier's jetzt erst noch etwas ohne Disablen, _noch_ läuft's mit dem Nvidia-Treiber stabil.

Ob's Xorg-Probleme gibt weiß ich nicht. Im Moment scheinen halt recht viele Leute das Problem zu haben, dass sich Xorg aufhängt und sich entweder per SSH killen und neustarten lässt, oder eben das ganze System mit runterreißt. Die Ursache dürfte schwer auszumachen sein: Ein reines Treiberproblem? Es gibt Berichte von Leuten mit Ati- / Nvidia- und dem offenen nv-Treiber. Kernelproblem? Ich hatte den Stress mit 2.6.12 und 2.6.14, also eher auch nicht. Xorg als Fehlerquelle? Läuft beim überwiegenden Teil der User problemlos. GCC-Update als Ursache? Mein X ist auch schon vorher abgeschmiert.

Die Liste der Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen den Leuten mit unstabilem X (oder was auch immer halt :-/ ) ist irgendwie nicht vorhanden, das wollte ich nur sagen.

Ich poste mal meine xorg.conf, aber wie gesagt: Bei _mir_ ist der Fehler nach einem Mainboard-/Speicher-/Prozessorwechsel ans Licht gekrochen. Die gleichen Komponenten haben vorher in einem anderen Rechner fantastisch stabil mit X zusammengearbeitet. Mehrere Memtest-Durchläufe melden aber keinen Fehler, und wie gesagt: Es schmiert IMMER nur X ab (CPU -> 100%), der Rest läuft stabil weiter. Wenn's ein reines Hardwareproblem wär würde ich zumindest erwarten, dass dem auch andere Prozesse mal zum Opfer fallen oder sich der Rechner komplett aufhängt.

Meine xorg.conf (mit nvidia statt nv, noch läuft's, noch läuft's, noch läuft's...  :Smile:  ):

```
Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load   "dbe"

    SubSection   "extmod"

   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load   "glx"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option   "blank time"   "10"   # 10 minutes

    Option   "standby time"   "20"

    Option   "suspend time"   "30"

    Option   "off time"   "60"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 30"

    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

    HorizSync   30-96         # multisync

    VertRefresh   50-100        # multisync

    ModeLine "1152x864" 118.02 1152 1200 1440 1536 864 866 878 904 #85Hz

    ModeLine "1024x768" 113.76 1024 1072 1312 1408 768 770 782 808 #100Hz

    ModeLine "800x600" 43 800 840 1040 1120 600 602 614 640 #60Hz

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Nvidia"

    Driver   "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "Screen 1"

    Device   "Nvidia"

    Monitor   "Generic Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      24

        Modes      "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort   0 0

    EndSubsection

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      16

        Modes      "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort   0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

   Depth      8

        Modes      "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort   0 0

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

    Screen   "Screen 1"

    InputDevice   "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## Sourcecode

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Bei _mir_ ist der Fehler nach einem Mainboard-/Speicher-/Prozessorwechsel ans Licht gekrochen. Die gleichen Komponenten haben vorher in einem anderen Rechner fantastisch stabil mit X zusammengearbeitet. 

 

Ich möchte noch erwähnen das sich sowohl meine Hardware als auch meine Config (als zu den Stabilen Zeiten) nicht geändert haben, alles ist so wie "früher".

Das Problem ist erst seit ich Gentoo neu aufgesetzt habe (Also als ich direkt das GCC Upgrade mitgemacht habe bei der Neuinstallation.)

----------

## UTgamer

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Meine xorg.conf (mit nvidia statt nv, noch läuft's, noch läuft's, noch läuft's...  ):
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ja gerne keine Ursache, ich bin ja auch froh wenn mir weitergeholfen werden kann, sieht auch fehlerfrei aus  :Wink: 

----------

## klemi

Hier meine xorg.conf. Ich habe die Probleme der Abstürze wie oben beschrieben seit einiger Zeit.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen         "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   SubSection   "extmod"

      Option   "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

      EndSubSection

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Buttons" "7"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option      "Resolution" "400"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "DELL"

   ModelName    "2005FPW"

   UseModes    "Modes"

   HorizSync    30 - 83

   #VertRefresh    56 - 75

   VertRefresh   60

   DisplaySize   433.4 270.9

   #Dimensions "1680x1050 pixels (435x272 millimeters)"

     #Resolution "98x98 dots per inch"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

Identifier "Modes"

# 1680x1050@59,9 Hz hysc:65.11 kHz

Modeline "1680x1050" 146.89 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -HSync +VSync

# 1280x1024@60Hz hsync: 63.60 kHz

Modeline "1280x1024" 108.88 1280 1360 1498 1712 1024 1025 1028 1060 -HSync +VSync

#Modeline 1024x768@75 Hz hsync: 60.15 kHz

Modeline "1024x768" 81.80 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 802 -HSync +VSync

EndSection
```

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## mc-max

@klemi

fehlt da nicht ein Teil der xorg.conf ?

@UTgamer

Danke, das habe ich nicht bemerkt, es war in der tat ein Tippfehler. die restlichen 2 Sachen habe ich auch beseitigt. dennoch musste ich heute einen Absturz verzeichnen.

Habe nun auch Composite ausgeschaltet und werde heute oder morgen berichten, ob das Problem noch besteht.

Gruß.

max

----------

## UTgamer

Hallo klemi,

deine xorg.conf sieht mir irgendwie aus als wäre sie mit heißer Nadel gestrickt.

Wenn ich "man xorg.conf" aufrufe, finde ich einige deiner Einträge nicht, andere sind nicht in der Standardreihenfolge.

Load  "xtrap"

und 

Load  "record"

werden nicht aufgeführt, wofür stehen sie, und wo ist es beschrieben?

Die Section "Screen" ist bei dir nicht definiert.

Die Section "Device" ist bei dir nicht definiert, hast du keine Grafikkarte?

Bei einer PCIe Grafikkarte die Option "NvAGP" "3" abschalten  :Wink: 

Ich baue dir jetzt mal eine korrekte xorg.conf, hebe deine Alte irgendwo auf   :Cool: 

```
# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   

   SubSection   "extmod"

      Option   "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   

   Load  "glx"

   

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

#Section "ServerFlags"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

#   Option   "blank time"   "40"   # 40 minutes

#   Option "Xinerama" "True"

#EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   

   Option   "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option   "XkbLayout"   "de"

   Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

# Bei der Maus mal schauen, ich habe 2 Devices in input, 

# entweder deine alte Konfig oder meine Neue.

# Habe auch eine ExplorerPS/2 (war in xf86conf auch wie bei dir)

# Meine ist über PS2 angeschlossen deine evtl. über USB, dann nimm deine Konfig.

Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Mouse0"

#   Driver      "mouse"

#   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

#   Option       "Buttons" "7"

#   Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

#   Option      "Resolution" "400"

#EndSection

   Identifier "Mouse0"

   Driver   "mouse"

   Option   "Device"    "/dev/psaux"

   Option   "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

   Option  "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   Option   "ButtonNumber"   "5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "DELL"

   ModelName    "2005FPW"

#   UseModes    "Modes"

   HorizSync    30 - 83

   #VertRefresh    56 - 75

   VertRefresh   60

   DisplaySize   433.4 270.9

   #Dimensions "1680x1050 pixels (435x272 millimeters)"

     #Resolution "98x98 dots per inch"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "nv"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

#   BusID       "PCI:5:0:0"

   Screen      0

   Option      "NvAGP"  "3"

   Option      "DynamicClocks" "on"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

   # 1680x1050@59,9 Hz hysc:65.11 kHz

   Modeline "1680x1050" 146.89 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 +HSync +VSync

   # 1280x1024@60Hz hsync: 63.60 kHz

   Modeline "1280x1024" 108.88 1280 1360 1498 1712 1024 1025 1028 1060 +HSync +VSync

   #Modeline 1024x768@75 Hz hsync: 60.15 kHz

   Modeline "1024x768" 81.80 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 802 +HSync +VSync

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen          0 "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

Ich hoffe mal das ich keine Fehler drinn habe.

----------

## klemi

Sorry - bei mir war ein kleiner Kopierfehler passiert.

Hier meine jetzt aktuelle xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen         "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   SubSection   "extmod"

      Option   "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

      EndSubSection

   #Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

   Option       "Buttons" "7"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

   Option      "Resolution" "400"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "DELL"

   ModelName    "2005FPW"

   UseModes    "Modes"

   HorizSync    30 - 83

   #VertRefresh    56 - 75

   VertRefresh   60

   DisplaySize   433.4 270.9

   #Dimensions "1680x1050 pixels (435x272 millimeters)"

     #Resolution "98x98 dots per inch"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

Identifier "Modes"

# 1680x1050@59,9 Hz hysc:65.11 kHz

Modeline "1680x1050" 146.89 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -HSync +VSync

# 1280x1024@60Hz hsync: 63.60 kHz

Modeline "1280x1024" 108.88 1280 1360 1498 1712 1024 1025 1028 1060 -HSync +VSync

#Modeline 1024x768@75 Hz hsync: 60.15 kHz

Modeline "1024x768" 81.80 1024 1080 1192 1360 768 769 772 802 -HSync +VSync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        

   Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce FX 5700"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

   

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth 16

      Modes "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768"     

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth 8

      Modes "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

   

EndSection
```

Edit:

An UTGamer:

Was bedeutet die Zeile 

```
Option      "DynamicClocks" "on" 
```

 *Quote:*   

> Load "xtrap"
> 
> und
> 
> Load "record"
> ...

 

stehn bei mir unter 

```
tux extensions # cd /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/

tux extensions # ls -la

insgesamt 2636

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096 26. Dez 19:34 .

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root    4096  6. Dez 13:07 ..

-r--r--r--  1 root root   16332  6. Dez 13:07 libdbe.a

-r--r--r--  1 root root   30318  6. Dez 13:07 libdri.a

-r--r--r--  1 root root  154096  6. Dez 13:07 libextmod.a

-r--r--r--  1 root root 2410420  6. Dez 13:07 libGLcore.a

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      44 26. Dez 19:34 libglx.so -> //usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

-r--r--r--  1 root root   24468  6. Dez 13:07 librecord.a

-r--r--r--  1 root root   39730  6. Dez 13:07 libxtrap.a

tux extensions 
```

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## UTgamer

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Sorry - bei mir war ein kleiner Kopierfehler passiert.
> 
> ...

  Das bekommst du jetzt auch hin  :Wink: 

 *klemi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> An UTGamer:
> ...

 Diese Zeile steht für den nVidia-Treiber, damit er wenn du cpufreqd oder ähnliche Powermanagement Tools verwendest, die Grafikkarte sich dem Energiesparmanagement anpaßt, eigener Takt veränderbar und ich denke das sie somit auch mitbekommt wenn deine CPU sich im Takt geändert hat (beim 2. bin ich mir nicht so sicher).   :Cool: 

 *klemi wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Load "xtrap"
> 
> und
> ...

  Ah danke, jetzt weiß ich auch wo ich die Extensions finde.

Du mußt aber nicht alles aktivieren was du findest; die könnten auch für irgend einen Kompatibilitätsmodus stehen.

----------

